# PLEASE READ THIS!!! URGENT!!



## Cayla82 (Jan 22, 2016)

Hello there, we recently just adopted a wonderful 4 month old Silkie mouse, Twinkie into our home. She IS NOT from petsmart she is from a shelter. We also bought her a 6 week old female so she could have friends....She was very fat for about the first week we had her. Then she showed signs of pregnancy so we seperated Twinkie, and gave her lots of hiding spots. A few days later she gave birth to seven little angels.  But the only thing is She spends most of the day (her nest is a little box) out side of her nest, eating, and drinking and I never see her feeding them. She trusts me, as she was super easy to tame. She has built them a SPECTACULAR nest, she hasnt really been in there all today and they are still pretty warm...except I never see her feeding them  She always eats and never goes in there anymore, yes I have touched them once but she still fed them...But now I dont see her feeding them anymore. PLEASE HELP ME IM REALLY SCARED!!! :?


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

You can clearly see the band of milk in the belly of baby mice through their translucent skin.If you want to set your mind at rest remove the mother from the cage and remove one to check.Some mothers hardly spend any time in the nest and build a separate baby free nest for themselves to relax in.


----------

